# BMC cable rattle?



## 4ster (Jun 23, 2005)

I am considering either an SLT01 (upgrade from current ride) or an SLC01 (BIG upgrade). In researching these 2 frames, I have read some mentions of der. cables rattling inside the downtube. One comment specifically mentioned this happened when in the small chainring. A review I read here stated that he had this problem, but it was fixed by his LBS adding a plastic cable sleeve over the part of the cables inside the downtube. Test rode both frames at my LBS and the SLT01 did have a rattle coming from down low in the frame on rough pavement, but could have just been needing an adjustment.

Is this common with these frames? If so, does anyone know a fix for it, like the plastic sleeves? Noises from my bikes tend to drive me crazy, so don't want to spend that kind of money and not be happy.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

How about those little rubber donuts?


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

This is INSIDE the frame -- internal cable routing -- I think it's a little diffn't.


----------



## biketaviousmaximus (Dec 21, 2008)

anyone have a fix?


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

I don't have a SLT or SLC, but will soon with any luck. It would be fairly easy to address with a length of plastic liner. There's an exit hole on the bottom of the down tube on the SLT (and probably SLC, but I haven't looked yet) and all you'd do is disconnect the cable from the front derailleur and slide a long length of said liner up the cable either until it stops or just before that. There should be enough room for it to fit in the port over the cable. 

Won't cost more than a few bucks at the shop and probably help or even fix the problem. Also, install a barrel adjuster somewhere along the front derailleur housing if there isn't already one there and keep the front cable properly tensioned; that is keep the barrel adjusted so there's a slight amount of resistance when you turn it.

Tom


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

I haven't noticed it at all on my SLT01, though I know others have commented on it.


----------



## BMC Lover (Aug 24, 2009)

The cable that ratles is the rear brake going through the TT on the SLT 01.
The fix is a length of heat shrink tube with the brake cable threaded through it to dampen the rattle
Available in differing diameters from your local electrical store. Get the tightest fit.
The down tube cables DO NOT rattle if set up right.
It will be the bottle cage bolts, I bet you.
Fix is to put a drop of super glue on them (carefully) to stop them floating on the carbon tube
With a full bottle they can be really noisy on rough chip.

BTW I have 11 bikes in my quiver and the SLT 01 is my favourite by far!!!
Especially now its quiet!


----------



## urawildman (Aug 16, 2009)

Splendid info.. I would err on the side of caution and prefer to use thread lock instead of super glue... a little less permanent fix.

I am considering the SLT01 frame which looks like a good buy, as a second bike.


----------



## BMC Lover (Aug 24, 2009)

No I don't mean to glue the threads of the bottle cage bolts.
The nut is pressed into the carbon downtube and can have some play which produces a rattle especially with a full water bottle in the cage. So glue is a must to lock the pressed nut fitting onto the down tube.

On another note you may find the SLT01 becomes your favourite ride.
I also have an SLC01 (and other more expensive bikes from Europe) and the SLT is a much more "alive" bike and my fave ride by far!
It is unbelieable in climbing, descending and sprinting.
Much better than the SLC even though on paper you pay a penalty of 350gms.
I bet the SLT will last a decade longer too with the construction techniques.
Anyway getting of subject now and could go on and on!!!


----------



## nfosterma (Jan 24, 2007)

*A little clarification...*



BMC Lover said:


> The cable that rattles is the rear brake going through the TT on the SLT 01.
> The fix is a length of heat shrink tube with the brake cable threaded through it to dampen the rattle
> Available in differing diameters from your local electrical store. Get the tightest fit.


So, the friendly UPS guy just dropped of my new SLC01 frameset. I still have a little waiting before I can put it all together, because the grouppo that I ordered is still a few days away. I'm just a little curious about your electrical heat shrink idea. Do you purchase a length long enough to run the entire inside of the top tube, or do you only run small lengths at both ends?

Thanks if advance.


----------



## BMC Lover (Aug 24, 2009)

NO.....I have done that only for my SLT O1 .
I also have an SLC like yours. 
It has a guide in the TT and I have found no rattle problem at all.
I did liberally apply grease to the brake cable inside the frame though to minimise metal on cabon.


----------



## nfosterma (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## krispee (Sep 27, 2011)

*A different source of "cable noise"*

​I was looking for the source of what I was convinced was cable noise inside the tubing of my SLT01  (great bike.. a joy to ride) and after reading all the postings above I thought I had isolated it to the rear deraileur cable.. the rattle got louder as I changed into the smaller sprockets convincing me that as the rear cable tension was gradually released the slacker cable was vibrating somewhere in the tubing.. but NO! To my surprise when swapping my wheelset I noticed the freewheel lockring was not tigtened firmly. It must have been rattling a bit on rough surfaces and the tubing was amplifying and amusing my friends ! Easy fix... lock ring a bit tighter. No design/engineering fault by BMC


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

I have an SLC01 and have notice the cable rattling, but it hasn't really bothered me much. 
Of course from here on in it will :mad2:


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

The new road racer has a tiny vibration, the issue is the angle the cables come outta the BB shell, it basically to close to the down tube. Put donuts should solve the noise right away.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

slc no cable rattle


----------

